# Spare parts - IMT 577, 91



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

This is the first time ever I post in this forum, so I hope I got it right..
My dad has a problem with his IMT 577. And I have a really hard time trying to find this part on the internet. But the problem is that I dont know what the name of the part is!
And I dont know where I can buy a part, witch I dont know the name of  

So I took some pictures of it, and hope some of you could say what the name of it is, and maybe where I could find one?


http://www.redlund.net/sweclockers/traktor/
for some more pictures...

It is placed back in the tractor, where the "power-outlet" is, where I could connect things, if you know what I mean.. As you see, im not that good in english, and im not that good at tractors, so I hope you could help me  

Thanks in advance!

<img src=http://www.imt.co.yu/imt_english/products/slike_proiz/577.jpg> <img src=http://www.redlund.net/sweclockers/traktor/pic1.jpg>

(Zyberzone, I editted your post so the pics would show up. There is a good picture posting tutorial in the "Tractor Pictures" forum that will explain how to podt your pictures another time.
Enjoy the forum, and thanks for joining us.:friends: parts man [moderater] )


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Zyberzone, if oyu could maybe give a little more detail as to where on the tractor this part comes from, we may be able to help you out. Does this gear drive the power-take-off shaft? ( The shaft that pulled implements get the power from the tractor)
It looks like maybe it could be a 2 speed PTO driving gear/shaft??

Again,, wecome to the forum, and I hope you'll stick around and get to know us some. ( It'll give you a chance to practice your english too.  Although you communicated the problem just fine!)


----------



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you very much!
Yes, I think you are correct. Drive the power-take-off shaft.. 
Ill take some more pictures of it tomorrow, on the tractor, so can see exactly where the part belongs.

Then, the next thing, is to find somewhere to buy the part 

Thanks for the welcome, and I will read the picture-help later..

And yes, I hope I learn some more english


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never heard of an IMT, but it looks a LOT like a Massey Fergeson. I would bet it is made by the same people. Are There any Massey dealers around you? If so, I bet if you brought the old parts, and any numbers off the tractor to a Massey dealer, they could probably help. Good luck


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

THe tractor does look a LOT like a MF, but MF sold pattent rights from some of their models to other makers. The "SAME" for example, was a MF knock-off made in Italy. When they hit on hard times, they were trying to scrape up some $$, and a fair # of European companies made a MF knock-off.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum ZyberZone. :friends: 

Here's their website:

Industry of Machines & Tractors (IMT) 

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Mark, excellent!! I never even thought of our buddy google!! Just another reason this forum is so great!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Google is my friend. 

I gotta earn my keep here and contribute somehow in return for the information I receive. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks so far..
The problem is that I live in Norway, and we have tried all the delars we could find with no luck. 
So I hope that I would be able to order it over the net 

And yes, I have visited IMTs website, and I have sent them some e-mails, but they dont answer.. But thanks anyway. 

So I took some more pictures, so you could see where the part should be placed.

And what is this MF stuff? I didnt understand what you meant, parts man.. 

So the new pictures should be at this adress: 
http://www.redlund.net/sweclockers/traktor/new/

It takes some time for me to upload the pictures, im on 56.6 here .
But it should be 6 pictures total, and im uploading them at this moment


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

This company mentions IMT

Kelly Tractor 

And here is another that shows some IMT/Ford gears

India Tractor Parts 

I'll keep looking.  

Mark


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Zyberzone, that appears to be the PTO driving gear from the PTO housing. That will give you a place to start from. Is it a 1 or 2 speed PTO IE 540 RPMs, 1000 RPMs, or 540/1000 RPMs? You will also want the tractor serial number when contacting a parts source. I noticed a dealer listing link at the IMT site. I take it that it wasn't helpful?  Let us know how you make out, and if there are any more questions, ask away.:thumbsup:

The MF reference meant "Massey-Ferguson". A Canadian tractor company that was bought up by an American company, AGCO.
Your IMT looks supiciously similar to a MF tractor. 

When you get time, you should drop by the "Introductions" forum and tell us a little about yourself, hobbies, job, family,etc. I'd also be interested in seeing some pictures of your homeland.


----------



## nomad (Jun 23, 2004)

Parts of IMT, a former Yugoslavia made tractor, can be found here in Turkey. Model 577 was popular here a decade ago or two. Therefore, some small manufacturers had made its spare parts. I don't have its parts except a manifold or two. Search Google by the keywords "IMT Tractor Turkey." Maybe, you can find a company or two.


----------



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks, Ill keep looking.
Parts Man: Its a 2 speed. And also, I sent IMT an e-mail and asked for spare parts (witch I found on their webpage), but I didnt get an answer.

I am now going to send some e-mails to diffrent webshops, and ask if they can get it. Now when I know what part it is.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Zyberzone, I'm glad we could help, even if in a limited way. Let us know how you make out. :spinsmile


----------

